# TALENTED & NO TALENT



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Talent is a special ability which classical composers & players have.Most players can play 4 instruments.The composers are more talented because they can write music in the hundreds with little reuse of material.MOZART wrote over 600 works with fragments from other of his works in his music.SCHUBERT wrote over 600 songs with little recycling of his works.Doing this takes real talent which is not easy doing.SCHUBERT had 10 symphonies which sound not the same.BEETHOVEN had 9 symphonies which none sound the same.writing music for full orchestra requires skill & talent to do so.Mastering music writing for orchestra/chamber music is not easy & takes years to some to learn.
Now crap/rap music people are not so talented because they have no special skills.A lot of them do not write their own material.They sample or steal from other music to put in their own.They use a machine to make music often.Anyone can rap it is not that hard they are just speaking with music in the background.Also they recylce much music they call it remixing.It is easy writing music with rhymes even a child can do that.Most rappers talk about the same things they just sound different.Some rappers talk garbage & nonsense in the foreground with music in the background.Also i see them on stage with a microphone talking which uses no talent.Since they have no talent they use race,looks & other things to get somewhere.This is very true.


----------

